# Maintenance Window 4am to 7am Sunday 25th August.



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear All,


We have been working on improving the performance of our database sever this morning.


Apologies if you had trouble posting during this time.


Kind Regards,
Tony


----------

